# Polycharger Craziness! A C&S FRIDAY SPECIAL...



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I woke up this morning and thought to myself "lets do a special today!"

So, how about this....

For TODAY ONLY (while stocks last) we are going to do the following for a bit of a special price.

Polycharger CH2 Kit - *ONLY £15.00* 
Polycharger H20 Kit - *ONLY £15.00*

Polycharger Combo Kit - *ONLY £29.00 (Very Very Limited Quantity)*

*BUT!*

Thats not all.....

*If you buy any of the kits mentioned above today I am also going to give you a FREE Pack of 4 Mixing Bottles... Yep thats right FREE (Normal Price - £4.50) If you order more than one kit I will give you a pack of four bottles for each kit bought.... *

All you need to do to take advantage of this offer is to place an order for any of the products mentioned above. We will automatically include your free mixing bottles.

Its a bargain! Buy now to avoid dissapointment as I am sure this stock will not last long.

All the best,

Johnny


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not tried this yet, so ordered the H20 kit


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

We have fallen out!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> We have fallen out!


No we havent


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Damn. 

Bank account is empty. Typical 

Its all Tim's fault, I swear!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

It's 2 weeks until pay day, Johnny you are satan :devil: :thumb:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice.:thumb:


----------



## MX5Argie (Dec 16, 2005)

Cheeky Bugger!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

MX5Argie said:


> Cheeky Bugger!


No offense intended


----------

